# Started to filler up



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So Its holding perfect humidity so I filled her up the other day and its still holding great.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd say that's a damn good start!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

To say im jealous doesnt even cover it :lol: Do you do it on purpose!! :lol: Awesome collection Joe


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good Jitzy!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

way to go man!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looking Good *Sir*:redface:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I am really starting to like that humidor Joe - looks even better filled!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Looks awesome Joe. Your going to need a couple more humi's before you know it!*


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looking good Joe.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Looks awesome Joe. Your going to need a couple more humi's before you know it!*


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Looks awesome Joe. Your going to need a couple more humi's before you know it!*


I have a few more already :lol:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I have a few more already :lol:


I didn't that was everything...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, great collection.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

that is a very impressive humi...very nice


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

that's some good looking cigars in there!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I see here and there is still some room!! :lol:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Good choice - very nice.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That looks nice!!! Some pretty tasty smokes in there!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

amateurke said:


> I see here and there is still some room!! :lol:


your right and I can't have that now can I:english:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great collection


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

cool humi, man...nice collection too!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Great Humi.....


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Sad....They grow up so fast.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

ooh drool! Very nice looking humi you have there. SOme impresive smokes too! Like the lok of the La Aroura blue tubes. I have a Ruby sitting in my humi. Mum and Dad got it (amongst others) on their trip to the states. Dont know if I can smoke it!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay....I'm doing sales calls in your area next week Joe!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Okay....I'm doing sales calls in your area next week Joe!


when I don't get home till Friday


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Does that hydra do the job alone????


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Does that hydra do the job alone????


the Hydra does a great job on the bottom but I put in a half pound of beads up top


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking good Joe!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Holy Clap!! I was wondering where you put all your winnings/purchases!!

Nice assortment..

Let me pick my jaw up off the floor now..


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks awesome Joe! Why not just save yourself the time and get a glass-front drink cooler like they have in convenience stores?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that will be full by the end of the week:biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

:dribble: Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That's one beautiful and brilliantly stocked cabinet!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Phenomenal assortment Joe - first rate all the way!:dribble: :dribble:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice way to filler up!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, that's a pretty good start, I guess. But you're gonna have to do better than that to prepare for the Grand Opening. You are opening a shop with that assortment, right? Right? :lol:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

If you have any trouble with it holding the humidity or if you run out of space, I would be more than happy to help store your cigars in my humi.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> Yeah, that's a pretty good start, I guess. But you're gonna have to do better than that to prepare for the Grand Opening. You are opening a shop with that assortment, right? Right? :lol:


:roflmao: that is funny... he could open one with a better selection than most


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I really like that middle shelf...nice pics.


----------



## US_Tank (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn Jitzy its looking quite nice!


----------

